# Whos respirators do you use?



## josey wales (Mar 1, 2009)

Up here in Canada, the most common to be found is the 3M, for the longest time we always used the Half face for spraying decks ect, but in the last 4-5 years the 3M full face with the tear away shields have become king. No more smearing your exposed face with vaseline or baby oil to get the product off your skin. When they first came out kinda chuckled at the guys wearing them, now i would never spray without one again.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

3M. I use both half and full.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I exclusively use the 3M 6000 series Full face with tear away shields, and combination APR cartridges. They offer the ultimate protection for grinding, spraying, and incidental solvent splash. I also use them when pressure washing.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

I use a 3M half mask when spraying but I'm thinking about going to a full face. I hate coming home after a prime, jump in the shower only to have my eyes burn as the primer off my face washes into my eyes.

How much is a full face anyway?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

3M half mask large. I am going to try the silicone style that looks a bit larger next time I buy one.
I have a full face supplied but it rarely sees use.


----------



## josey wales (Mar 1, 2009)

DMM26 here in Ontario they are going for about $110 at our local Windsor factory supply store, not sure if you have them up your way? Anyway they defintely have come down in the last few years, use to be around $150 here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

3M half mask


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

You could buy those thing from police or government auction house for around $10 but then you have to switch out the filter which will cost additional 25 bucks.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

3mm half mask ,lots of baby oil ...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> 3mm half mask ,lots of baby oil ...


I stopped using baby oil when i stopped spraying oil.


----------

